# Perlico Web Offer - Anyone signed up?



## LouthLass (30 Jul 2009)

Hi all,

My sister has been trying to sign up online for the last 3 days for the offer currently been advertised with Perlico (€46pm) but each time the website has said there is a problem with the order and to contact customer service.  She called them this morning and was told there was a problem with the website but to keep trying.  If she wanted to order over the phone then she would be charged €50 for the wireless modem but if she ordered on-line - it would be free!!  But she cant order on-line because there is a 'problem' with the website!!

The offer ends tomorrow and I am just wondering if anyone has successfully managed to sign up online???

Any ideas?

Many thanks

LL


----------



## mathepac (30 Jul 2009)

Why on earth would anyone want to sign up for a service with a provider that can't even get their own web-site to work? That sounds a bit mad, Ted.


----------



## LouthLass (30 Jul 2009)

Yes, it does sound a bit 'mad' alright but she has never had the internet at home and is 3 months into a 12 month contract for home phone so feels bound to Perlico for broadband provision.

Anyone else having problems with Perlico website?


----------



## pinoyireland (11 Nov 2009)

your sister is actually very very very  lucky not being able to access and sign up to perlico  there and then. you actually did yourself a big big big favor there.....


----------



## tosh100 (12 Nov 2009)

Have to say I have find perlico great, using it for the last 10 months and no problems whatsoever. Had heard negative reports but certainly have'nt any negative experiences myself.


----------



## mystry4all (12 Nov 2009)

perlico has a bad service...used abt 3 years ago


----------



## j26 (12 Nov 2009)

I've just switched from Perlico to Vodafone (same company btw).  I never had problems with Perlico, but my wife is ringing her sister a lot on a Vodafone mobile, so it will work out cheaper for us.

When there was a line fault at one stage, it was repaired promptly and with minimum fuss.

Their offer is €45 for 3MB broadband, local & national calls, 200 free minutes to 3 Vodafone mobile numbers and the wireless modem is free (it's draft N compliant too which is faster for home networking)


----------

